

Startup School Radio: Campus Job Founders on Leaving Google and McKinsey - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/startup-school-radio-campus-jobs-co-founders-on-leaving-google-and-mckinsey-for-startup-life

======
roymurdock
On CampusJob: I've always found the idea of product placement and marketing on
college campuses to be antithetical to a "classic" college environment that
promotes freedom of thought/speech and the exploration of ideas outside of the
mundanities of corporate life. So I cringe when I read about companies that
are putting Red Bull t-shirts on students and having them convince frats to
buy red bull for mixers that they'll use for ragers. There was one company
that was providing free branded bikes [1] to campuses which is useful for
broke college students, but campus marketing is still just weird and
distasteful in my mind. Maybe it's just me.

On leaving Google & McKinsey: "Google and McKinsey, we could always go back to
them if we needed to. But Campus Job now is an even better place to work. So
we're happy."

Better hope this quote doesn't show up in a re-hiring interview :)

[1] [http://www.freebikeproject.com/](http://www.freebikeproject.com/)

